# Siemens EQ7 TK76209RW/05



## FrazK (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi ive been a member on here for a while and have got some really good tips for the best coffee. Thank you! My Siemens machine however stopped working properly a while back and sent it back to them for repair but they have failed 3 times now to fix it so I thought I would come to the experts









The machine will make normal coffee without milk but it wont make any coffee that involves it automatically mixing the milk in with it (cappucino etc.) It will pass the milk through not a problem when you do that separately. When you ask it to make a cappucino it says on the display 'move swivel arm into position' and where ever you push it to it wont make the coffee.

Im guessing the problem is the switch in the swivel arm not working, but I thought I would come on here first for your experts advice. Has anyone had any experience with these machines? Are they easy to take to pieces? It looks like it might be a nightmare TBH but I dont want to send it off again for it to come back still faulty. Thanks in advance for any help you can offer. Frazer


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds like the micro-switch is not sensing the movement

Probably just a bit of grit getting in the way

Can you get to it and give it a brush with a toothbrush/paintbrush?


----------



## FrazK (Mar 23, 2011)

It doesn't look like it will be an easy job but im going to give it a try now you have backed up my thoughts. Thanks Glenn, i'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Pairmem (Sep 19, 2021)

I had a similar problem with my Siemens EQ3. After a trying many thing, solved my problem by washing Siemens EQ3 brewing unit with the help of a plastic brush. After a deep cleaning, it looks fine now.

Sincerely.


----------

